# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Празднование 20-летия Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты

## Вишну-рата дас

Брахмотсава, день годовщины установления Божеств, всегда был «семейным» праздником для московских преданных. На него не приходили тысячи гостей как на Джанмаштами, хотя по значимости эти фестивали примерно равны – мы празднуем день прихода Господа к нам. 

9-10 июня этого года состоится празднование двадцатилетия со дня установления Их Светлостей Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты. Подготовка к празднику началась уже давно: круглая дата - прекрасный повод выразить свою преданность Божествам. Разумеется, для преданного служения повода не требуется, но большие фестивали дают возможность объединить усилия многих людей и предложить Господу по-настоящему роскошные подношения.

Одна из исторических традиций, возникшая более десяти лет назад еще в храме на Беговой, - это создание журнала по примеру книги "Вьяса-пуджа", куда собираются письма-поздравления ко Дню Рождения Божеств. В книге "Кришна" говорится о том, что простые слова женщин Двараки, прославлявших Господа, звучали для Его слуха приятнее, чем гимны Вед. Чтобы выразить Господу свою любовь и признательность, вовсе не обязательно быть знатоком философии или санскрита. Главное - чтобы слова шли от сердца.


Письма, сохранившиеся из предыдущих журналов, можно почитать здесь: 
http://dayalnitay.ru/index.php?optio...d=44&Itemid=68

Присылайте свои поздравления на электронный адрес veda_priya.jps@mail.ru или отдавайте в письменном виде Сулочане Прабху (пуджари). Крайний срок сдачи: Шри Нрисимха-чатурдаши.

http://dayalnitay.ru - личный сайт Их Светлостей Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Предварительное расписание празднования Брахмотсавы

9-е июня, суббота (пост)

8.00 - Даршан Божеств, киртан
9.00 - Лекция
11.00 - маха-ягья с Шиталанга Гаурангой
13.00 - прерывание поста
14.00 - маха-харинама с Божествами на Арбате
16.30 - подношение 108-ми блюд
17.00 - пир
19.00 - киртан и катха

10-е июня, воскресенье

8.00 - Даршан Божеств, киртан
9.00 - Лекция
11.30 - выход Божеств в пандал
12.00 - маха-абхишека
15.00 - лекция
17.00 - большой пир для 
19.00 - маха-арати
20.00 - пушпа-абхишека

Готовьте ваши подарки и подношения!

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

*Новый номер журнала "Брахмотсава"*

По доброй традиции, ко дню установления Их Светлостей Шри Шри Даял-Нитая Шачисуты преданные выпускают журнал "Брахмотсава", посвященный поклонению Божествам.

В номере, посвященном 20-летию установления Даял-Нитая Шачисуты вы найдете:
- Как все начиналось. Храм на "Беговой", известный далеко за пределами
СНГ, служил домом для БОжеств и Их преданных более 15-ти лет. В
далеком 1990-м году преданные заняли скромный двухэтажный дом недалеко
от центра Москвы и начали перестраивать его под храм. Воспоминания
первого коменданта (а также одного из первых старших пуджари) Санатаны
Кумара Прабху.

- 5 сентября 2011 года в городе Омске произошло уникальное событие:
впервые в России было начато поклонение большим храмовым Божествам Шри
Шри Радхи-Кришны. Их Светлости Шри Шри Радха-Говинда изъявили желание
низойти в Сибирь, вдохновив преданных из сердца. Однако история эта
началась гораздо раньше... Читайте историю омской ятры!

- Мы привыкли к тому, что пышные церемонии проводятся исключительно в
храме, тогда как домашнее поклонение Божествам должно быть простым и
скромным. Но Бог остается Богом даже когда стоит на небольшом алтаре,
и поклонение Ему должно включать в себя проведение праздников. Как
провести маха-абхишеку в домашних условиях - детальное пособие.

- Что такое "Брахмотсава"? Откуда пошло это слово и кто провел первую
церемонию установления Божеств? Кто такой Яли, скольким человекам под
силу поднять слона, может ли золотой конь скакать галопом?.. Это и
многое другое - в статье Виджитатмы даса "Брахмотсава в Шри Рангаме".

- Тилака - непременный атрибут вайшнава. Это - знак преданности Богу,
признак сампрадаи, защита от всего неблагоприятного... Что означают
тилаки разных сампрадай, правила и цитаты из священных писаний в
статье "Тилака".
- Понятие "Ишта-девы" знакомо многим преданным. Мы поклоняемся
Радхе-Кришне, однако без милости Господа Чайтаньи о кришна-преме
нечего и думать. Так кто же Ишта-дева гаудия-вайшнава?

- "Пуруша-сукта", пожалуй, - самый известный ведический гимн. Он
повествует о первом жертвоприношении во Вселенной, и ни одна ягья не
обходится без него - с тех самых времени и до наших дней. Однако найти
точный и, главное, понятный перевод "Пуруша-сукты" довольно трудно,
даже владея английским языком. Известный вайшнав, знаток санскрита
Гададхара Пандит Прабху представляет подробное объяснение
"Пуруша-сукты" специально для журнала "Брахмотсава".



Все это, а также:
- истории преданных,
- рассказ о пуджари 90-х,
- как правильно сделать освещение для Туласи,
- отзывы и впечатления от курсов по поклонению Божествам в Маяпуре,
- рецепты кухни Божеств,
- статья о том, зачем проводить ягьи.
читайте в новом номере журнала "Брахмотсава"!

Журнал можно будет приобрести в магазине "Ганга",
а также на отдельном столике во время праздников.
По вопросам рассылки в другие города
вы можете обратиться к Махабхарате дасу (8 903 716-47-18; k-401@yandex.ru),
Вени-Мадхаве деви даси (8 965 109-04-15; veni-madhava.ids@mail.ru)
или в издательство "Философская книга".

http://dayalnitay.ru - личный сайт Их Светлостей Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Вот и пролетели дни фестиваля, посвященного 20-ти летию установления Божеств Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты. Как то само сабой получилось, что вместо запланированных 2 дней праздник продолжался 5, а для пуджари, учитывая семинары Е.М. Шталанги Гауранги прабху, то и все 10 дней.




7-го июня преданные провели в храме для удовольствия Божеств специальную церемонию, посвященную началу строительства нового храма. Особая ягья и специальная церемония ратна-ньяса были совершены в благоприятный момент времени. При церемонии ратна-ньясы 5 видов благородных камней, 5 видов металлов, 9 видов зерна и прочие благоприятные ингредиенты были заложены в священный сосуд, что бы быть установленными на участке строительства. Даршан Божеств получили господин посол республики Индия, официальные лица, представители индийской общины. Фоторепортаж с этой церемонии можно посмотреть тут: 

http://www.krishna.ru/news/world-new...ja-dynamo.html

8-го июня в храме проходило традиционное пятничное воспевание, переросшее в маха-киртан посвященный юбилею. Шиталанга Гауранга прабху провел особую церемонию "Адхиваса", во время которой Господу предлагались разные благоприятные подношения, такие как земля Ямуны, камень, драгоценные металлы, йогурт, гхи, трава Дурва и так далее.



Получив, таким образом, самый лучший настрой на праздник, вайшнавы постарались предложить Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуте все самые прекрасные подношения. В субботу Божества давали даршан в цветочных одеждах, в воскресенье - в новых одеяниях с самыми лучшими камнями и вышивкой. В первый день Их Светлостям было предложено около 200 блюд, в другой - около 100, причем многие подношения были приготовлены прихожанами. Все дни праздника Господа окружало самое лучшее цветочное оформление, Ему были предложены замечательные киртаны, прекрасные церемонии маха-ягьи, царской абхишеки, маха-арати и пушпа-абхишеки.

Кухня храма в эти дни работала почти круглосуточно, что бы все гости, все вайшнавы смогли получить прасад наших Божеств. Большое спасибо всем поварам и их помошникам, домохозяевам-добровольцам и брахмачари за прекрасное угощение и четко организованные раздачу и уборку! Большое спасибо тем, кто помог профинансировать это угощение!

Особым украшением фестиваля стала Арчана-катха, в которой участвовали Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж и Шиталанга Гаурага прабху. Записи их выступлений можно посмотреть тут: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbWfW...ature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvLgF...feature=relmfu

Достойным завершением праздника стала встреча старших преданных 12-го июня. Все собравшиеся имели возможность послушать рассказы этих вайшнавов о том как начиналось движение Сознания Кришны в России и в Москве. Многие вещи мы уже могли слышать на прошлогоднем фестивале 40-летия ИСККОН, но какие то истории оказались новыми даже для самих ветеранов нашего движения.
Сейчас часть этой летописи уже доступна на сайте 
http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...6-08&Itemid=59 
Преданные продолжают пополнять это описание. Так в новом номере журнала "Брахмотсава" вы найдете интервью Санатана Кумара прабху о том, как начиналось поклонение Их Светлостям.



Очередной номе журнала "Брахмотсава" стал достойным подношением на 20-летие наших Божеств. Журнал освещает самые разные темы: от историй о начале поклонения Божествам в нашей стране до серьезных философских тем ( перевод гимна "Пуруша-сукта" и статья "Ишта-Девата"), от практических рекомендаций, например по выращиванию Туласи, до отчетов о курсах по оклонению Божествам в Маяпуре. Особо стоит обратить внимание на рассказ о первом в России официальном установлении в России Божеств Радха-Говинды в Омске. Для московских преданных это особ актуально, ведь мы ждем Шри Шри Радха-Мадхаву!



Спасибо всем преданным за эти и другие не менее прекрасные подношения Их Светлостям! Спасибо тем кто организовывал, подготавливал, финансировал и участвовал в этом фестивале! Фотографии с праздника через некоторое время будут доступны на сайте dayalnitay.ru .

Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута ки джай!

----------

